# Rat poison?



## accountantadam (Oct 13, 2011)

Found this in a box of bottles I bought last weekend. Nothing embossed on it besides the rat. Any info would be greatly appreciated!!!


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Oct 13, 2011)

https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/m-200525/mpage-1/tm.htm#200867

 old thread..


----------



## accountantadam (Oct 13, 2011)

Thanks for the link!!


----------



## Poison_Us (Oct 15, 2011)

It's a KO-44.  Took me a while to find it in the books cuz I thought it was another shape...  [8|]
 It's common, but at least you got it with the cap.  Like most bottles, it's the first thing to go missing.


----------



## glass man (Oct 15, 2011)

Have had a few of those over the years..always sold pretty quick  for 5-10 bucks...people like the embossed rat.Yep the cap helps..JAMIE


----------



## glass man (Oct 15, 2011)

Just read the link..I said the same thing then as now..oh well consistant any way! Cept don't know where the some people are rats too thing came from..oh yeah my poor sick brain..still consistant!![]JAMIE


----------



## madman (Oct 15, 2011)

nice bottle id keep it!


----------



## accountantadam (Oct 15, 2011)

Thanks for all the info guys!!! I kind of like it, might just still it on the shelf, first poison I have


----------

